

Google analytics launches real time api - helium
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2013/08/google-analytics-launches-real-time-api.html

======
jgalt212
This is definitely good news, but I'm more excited/relieved that you can now
query custom dimensions/metrics via API. Prior to this we were forced to run
both Google Analytics and Universal Analytics in parallel. We are tracking the
same exact things via customVars in GA as we are in UA using custom
dimensions/metrics.

[http://analytics.blogspot.com/2013/07/40-new-data-points-
in-...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2013/07/40-new-data-points-in-google-
analytics.html)

We plan to unwind our GA account fairly soon. Has anyone else been running GA
and UA in parallel?

